

Open Source HTML5 Screen Sharing: Share your screen, right from your browser - mlakkadshaw

Hello,
 I have developed a google chrome extension which allow you share your browser screen with anyone right from your browser.<p>http://deadsimplescreensharing.com<p>Please give me your feedback, and help me in improving this app.
======
pilooch
clickable <http://http://deadsimplescreensharing.com/>

Haven'tried. Suggested fix: on <http://deadsimplescreensharing.com/#tutorial>
Comming Up -> Coming up

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Sorry, I will fix the typo.

------
jpinkerton88
It's working for me, but it is really slow. Like showing up a minute later.
Seems like it would be awesome and useful when not so latent.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
The Latency is because I am running it on Heroku 1 Dyno instance. If someone
donates some money, I will transfer the app to EC2.

------
Johnyma22
I did some work for Mozilla on a HTML5 browser sharer:
<https://github.com/JohnMcLear/browsermirror> \-- Not sure how well supported
it nowadays, kinda old project.

Your extension brings my browser to a really slow pace.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
I will into it and update the extension. Thanks

------
prakster
Hi Muhammad,

If you want to stand out in the overcrowded screensharing space, build this
one feature:

Allow me to send a URL to anyone so I can see THEIR screen instantly, without
them having to download crap.

You will become an instant 'crorepati' :-)

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Thanks, but to build this feature there must be something running in the
background, which will send data to the server. There is already a App which
does this thing but it's a Java applet. <http://quickscreenshare.com/> BTW: I
don't want to make money from this app, it's just something I did on a
weekend. :)

------
dbond
Have you looked into using webRTC for the stream transfer and using the server
only for signalling? Not sure if these apis are available within extensions
but this would make the server much cheaper to run.

------
wilhil
Was anyone able to visit this site?

I still have a tab open thinking that it was just brought offline through
traffic... but just refreshed and still can't get on :/

------
benbro
Can you share only the browser tab or even what happens on your desktop? Does
it use VNC?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
You can only share the browser tab, and not the desktop.

------
benbro
Is the extension code open sourced? I only see the server code on github.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Oh, I forgot to upload the extension code on github, I will do it tomorrow.

------
mlakkadshaw
Please tell me if anyone is facing delay or latency issues. Thanks

------
vovafeldman
Not working for me, I'm getting "No Connection" screen :(

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Try scrolling or changing tabs while sharing is on. It updates the screen on
scroll, tab changed and Dom updates

------
Johnyma22
Hi from the Etherpad team :)

~~~
mlakkadshaw
What are your views about this app?

------
drivebyacct2
HTML5 make it sound like something that can be done cross browser, rather than
something via the chrome.* apis for their extensions. That having been said,
I've read about something of the sort related to WebRTC, Chrome seems to be
interested in making in possible at least:
<http://blog.chromium.org/2012/04/chromes-webrtc-roadmap.html>

~~~
mlakkadshaw
To make it work across various tabs i needed something running in the
background that's reason for using chrome apis. Thanks.

